# How safe are rabbies vaccines?



## angel's dad (Aug 19, 2011)

Here in TN, rabbies vaccines are required yearly. Angel is past due for her's. I guess I need somewhat of an education on rabbies vaccines. I would like to think a yearly vaccine would be diluted enough to not cause the dog any problems. Angel is three and a half and has been vaccinated every year so far except this year. Is there anything to worry about here? Sorry if I'm totally ignorant on this.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Are you sure that they are required annually? Have you asked your local animal control? I would not ask your vet this.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

there are risks to the rabies vaccine just like with the other vaccines. However, weigh the pros of it. I'd rather pay the vet to handle a vaccine reaction than lose my dog because they got bit by a rabid animal. At least with the vaccine, they stand a chance. usually when a vaccine is required yearly like rabies, its because previous years there has been an increased risk of the animals contracting the disease. HOWEVER, the one year vaccine and the three year are the same dosage. Unfortunately, its law to have your pet vaccinated for rabies so if you're caught for some reason with a lapsed vaccine record, you can get fined and in some places you're pet(s) can actually be removed and put in quarentine for health reasons. Denver used to do that as did a few other cities around the country.


----------



## angel's dad (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm nearly 100% (at least 99.9%) that TN requires yearly vaccines. I'll do some more searching on this, but I remember this when we picked Angel up and did a lot of research on this back then. I also seem to remember that a rabbies vaccine will last for many years, possibly the life of a dog, or something along these lines. I'm just a little worried of having her vaccinated yearly if it truly lasts so long and what some of the possible problems could be for having them vaccinated that often. 

My wife ordered some Frontline two or three months ago and some heart worm meds as well but she was denied the heart worm because Angel was past due for her vaccines. We have sort of gotten on top of some unexpected bills this past week and are now planning to get Angel to the vet this weekend or next week to get her caught up. Angel had some development problems as a growing pup, I think partly to her being such a large female, although we were never able to identify what caused her develomental problems I have since wondered if the vaccines didn't play a role in those problems. She is full grown now and seems to be completely healthy but I'm always concerned about her vaccines now. Just a dad worried about his baby.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Over vaccinating can actually cause serious health problems. My dog Basu was vaccinated yearly before I adopted him at age 4.5. He ended up having vaccinosis. 

I think the law in TN is ambiguos. I would look it up and see if you can find a vet who vaccinates every three years.


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

Check w/ your local municipality. According to Pet Rabies Vaccine Requirements in Tennessee | DailyPuppy.com, which is admittedly 3 years old, each county in TN is free to set their own requirements for rabies vaccination.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I always thought it was every 3 years for everyone. But, I wouldn't vaccinate every year


----------



## hobbsie711 (Jul 25, 2011)

I know city ordinance requires it annually in Kansas City MO. If your dog is accused of biting someone in the city and you don't have the rabies paperwork from your vet (or can't produce it in 24 hours) the dog is put down to test for rabies. I don't care for the ordinance but I understand it. Unfortunately there are alot of stray / neglected dogs in the city. I'm not sure what MO state statute is but I live in the city so all my pets are vaccinated and registered.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

IF you have to vaccinate for rabies do it without other vaccines. Space out other vax by at least 3 weeks. 
All dogs have to be vaccinated(unless waiver by the vet is acceptable) The odds of having a reaction is not that great considering, but still the risk is there. 
Don't ever have the dog vaccinated if their immune system is compromised. Wait until your dog is healthy or have your vet sign a waiver.


----------



## jmopaso (Nov 27, 2008)

Not sure of the laws in TN. How old is your dog Angel? Has she received an initial Rabies vaccine and a booster within the next year?

Rabies is not a disease to be played around with. It is a federally reported deal. Federal law requires that domesticated cats and dogs be vaccinated for Rabies between 12 weeks of age and 6 months of age. There is the initial vaccination that is good for exactly one year, on or before which time a booster must be given that is good for 3 years.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

The one year/three year vaccines are just the same thing, except re-labeled. You can't be "less immune" to something like that - your body either builds an immunity, or it does not. Your biology takes care of how long that immunity lasts, not the vaccine manufacterer - and theoretically, a viral vaccine (as opposed to a baceterial vaccine like lyme or lepto) should last a lifetime, although your immune system could decline enough in old age to not manufacture a resistance quickly enough from the memory cells.

Last time mine got his (his 1.5yr booster shot) he reacted severely to it and was not himself for a good two or three months. Unfortunately we have no exemptions written into our state laws. I'm not sure what I'm going to do when he is 4.5 and it is time for another booster. I would never consider doing this annually no matter what the law said.

It was the first vaccine I gave him in a series of annual boosters and he did not get the other shots until two weeks later...at that time I had not yet noticed anything was wrong with him or I would not have gotten those =/. This was a Fort Dodge vaccine to the best of my knowledge. Perhaps a different manufacterer would not have given him the same results.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Tennessee law is every 3 years according to this document. 

http://vaccines.dogsadversereactions.com/files/RabiesLaws.pdf


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Here's a yahoo group you might want to join. 

RabiesVaccinationChallengeinTN · Rabies Vaccination Challenge in TN
RabiesVaccinationChallengeinTN : Rabies Vaccination Challenge in TN


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Here's an interesting undercover investigation in Minnesota. 

Investigators: Vets, Vaccines and Vagaries


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

The 1 year vaccine and the 3 year vaccine are different. The 3 year contains and adjuvant that the 1 year does not. I would check with your vet about which you got. Also, you could check with the city to see if rabies titre is acceptable instead of vaccine if you want to avoid it.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

sharkey19 said:


> The 1 year vaccine and the 3 year vaccine are different. The 3 year contains and adjuvant that the 1 year does not....


I don't believe that this is true in general, but only true for one particular brand??? It's definitely true for one of the cat rabies vaccines. Until perhaps fairly recently, it was NOT true for any of the canine rabies vaccines.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Here's a blurb about the feline non-adjuvated rabies vax:
Veterinarian Grand Rapids, MI Cascade Hospital For Animals :: New Feline Rabies Vaccine

Which *canine* 1 year rabies vaccines have no adjuvant? I could't find a link to the canine product, but I may have missed it. I'm inclined to believe that, currently, there is no non-adjuvated canine rabies vaccines.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I really hate misinformation about canine vaccines....this is important to pass along:



Kris L. Christine said:


> The USDA allows vaccine manufacturers to relabel their 3 year rabies vaccines as 1 year products. This link http://www.calmanimalcare.com/vaccine.htm , you will be taken to the Calm Animal Care website, which has posted Colorado State University's Small Animal Vaccination Protocol for its veterinary teaching hospital, which states:"Even with rabies vaccines, the label may be misleading in that a three year duration of immunity product may also be labeled and sold as a one year duration of immunity product.*"*
> 
> "In the case of Defensor 1 and Defensor 3 vaccines made by Pfizer, testing is the _only_ difference between the products. 'The formulations are the same, but regulatory requirements for the one- and three-year vaccines are different, requiring distinct and separate studies for each label,' said Pfizer spokesman Richard Chambers." *States Consider Controlling Rabies Vaccination Intervals, *by Edie Lau _The Veterinary Information Network News Service _ 8/12/11  http://news.vin.com/VINNews.aspx?articleId=19501
> 
> ...


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

LisaT said:


> I don't believe that this is true in general, but only true for one particular brand??? It's definitely true for one of the cat rabies vaccines. Until perhaps fairly recently, it was NOT true for any of the canine rabies vaccines.



Yes, your right. Sorry, I had cats on the brain, lol (brain turns to mush after an all nighter, lol). Cats were at risk to develop sarcomas from the adjuvant, whereas dogs haven't been shown to have that risk. I was under the impression that most vets use the "3-year" rabies, but I guess some are still using the one "licensed" for 1 year?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

some states still require rabies vax every year, this is where the Rabies challenge fund comes in. So the vets/manufacturers label them 1 or 3yr. My vet techs still asks if I want the one or three year, and I let them know _I __know_ it is the same.
A friend of mine has bengal kitties and her female developed a reaction to the rabies vax....cost $$$ to have the mass removed at the injection site. The vet wouldn't agree that the injection is what caused the tumor.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

onyx'girl said:


> some states still require rabies vax every year, this is where the Rabies challenge fund comes in. So the vets/manufacturers label them 1 or 3yr. My vet techs still asks if I want the one or three year, and I let them know _I __know_ it is the same.


Worse yet, many vets in 3 year states will only use the one year, or will use a 3 year and tell the client it's only good for two years.

Completely wrong!


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

The latest data shows the vaccine lasts for 8-9 years, perhaps this will help eventually. Unfortunately, if you don't vaccinate and your dog bites someone your dog will be destroyed and most states require that a vet give the vaccine. Some allow self-vaccination with proof, like a video.


----------



## EmilyK0429 (Dec 6, 2009)

TN is a 3 year state. I go to a vet in Nashville who is against getting it done every year but getting titers instead.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

sable123 said:


> The latest data shows the vaccine lasts for 8-9 years, perhaps this will help eventually. Unfortunately, if you don't vaccinate and your dog bites someone your dog will be destroyed and most states require that a vet give the vaccine. Some allow self-vaccination with proof, like a video.


I know the law is stated like this in most areas, but I've never heard of it being enforced that way, at least around here. But, a lot of times, a single bite and the owner shoots the dog . I live out in the sticks so that does happen a lot...

I *have* heard of 30-day quarantines being used (vaccination rates are extremely low around here). I wouldn't say that it is a foregone conclusion that your dog would be destroyed even if the law states it that way (I wouldn't depend on that either of course). But, AC are made up of people too and they can be compassionate.


----------

